# Dice i-VW-R no workee with MK4 single DIN



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

Got the unit installed and it worked initially, but then problems. Started out with "iPod" mode. I was using the head unit to advance to a certain track. After I pushed the > button about 10 times, I got no audio. I disconnected the Dice unit and iPod for about 5 minutes, then reconnected it. Now I have audio, but no < or > functions. If I press >, the audio fades out then back in, takes about 2 seconds. No track advance. 
I disconnected everything and then tried "locked" mode. In "locked" mode, I get the apple logo on the iPod, and all indications show connected, charging icon. Artist, album, title all scroll at the bottom of the iPod, but no audio. No control of anything. No "play" or "paused" icons, no track control. Very faint audio of what is played. Went back to "iPod" and still no track control from the head unit or steering wheel. Same problem as described in first paragraph.
After each dip switch change, the unit was left disconnected for at least 5 minutes (6 hours on last try).
I had my hopes up for this unit...now I'm very disappointed.


----------



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Dice i-VW-R no workee with MK4 single DIN (duckredbeard)*

Spoke with Christian at Enfig this morning...he got me all straightened out. User error. I got it into Aux mode and didn't know it. He and page 19 of the manual explain what I was doing.
Thanks again Christian!
Now everyone go buy something from him.


----------

